

IP block list from the DDOS against mtgox (bitcoin exchange) - eof
http://paste.pocoo.org/show/381851/

======
mannylee1
It's unfortunate that they are under attack, but mtgox.com has been down for
just about the entire business day now.

Is is just me that thinks this is that totally unacceptable, for this site is
one of the only Bitcoin exchanges in the US. This alone could cause panic
trades when they eventually do get back up and running.

~~~
CurrentB
Unacceptable maybe, but what do you expect? No one really knows if there can
be legal consequences to running an unregulated commodity exchange, and the
operators of mtgox face considerable risk and charge VERY reasonable fees,
which still allow them to do quite well I'm sure. It's not their fault really
that they lack necessary funds to prevent such attacks, an I applaud them for
just keeping data safe so far.

Anyone else is free to open up a competing exchange but it's such uncharted
territory (mainly legally) that the risk outweighs the reward.

Bitcoins are in their infancy, remember. How they will ultimately be used,
exchanged and valued has yet to be determined, and early adapters on all
fronts are just going to have to deal with these things.

Edit: Just to add to this, during the last two attacks the guy that runs mtgox
was in the bitcoin IRC channel working on the problem and giving people
updates in real time. Both were fixed in a relatively timely manner (it's back
up now). You really just can't ask for more from such a small operation.

------
aphyr
A little more background on the attack:

<http://www.bitcoin.org/smf/index.php?topic=6931.0>

------
xtacy
The IP addresses seem to be from many countries. I could only try the demo
version of maxmind's geoip database[1]; does anyone have access to the full
version?

<http://www.maxmind.com/app/locate_demo_ip>

~~~
eof
MagicalTux (the mtgox guy) was saying on IRC that it was ~60% from vietnam.
However, that was from a seemingly 'previous round' so it may not be relevant.

~~~
a1k0n
I see some US cablemodem IPs in here. I'm guessing botnet.

------
click170
I wish they'd sorted it..

~~~
jacobolus
<http://paste.pocoo.org/show/381894/>

